# Unable to find AUX port TT MK2



## BenAudi

Hi guys,

Can anyone help me with this query, I have a MK2 07 and im unable to locate a aux port. Is this something which is standard?

Any help will be great, thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

If it's fitted to your car then it will be in the tray behind the handbrake
















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## BenAudi

Thanks for the info, I've checked this prior to posting and could not find it.

My head unit does not have a aux setting so I guess it doesn't have one!


----------



## ReTTro fit

You can add one to your oem head unit very easily but it will require coding with vcds to activate it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/281874188438

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------

